# Tank Lid help



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

I bought my tank off craigslist -
I had a few questions
it came with two smaller lids and like a plexi-glass square under the lid. kind of wierd...the bulbs are just regular screw in light bulbs and arent florescent tubes

























I was looking for some sort of tank hood or tank lighting
like this- Could this be achieved with tube bulbs or screw in bulbs? 








or









what should i do about my weird hood ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

By the looks that is a 55g?

There are tons of options. Are you wanting to stay very low cost, are you wanting something good for plants, wanting to completely replace the hodd, etc...

Personally, I get replacement canopies for your tank and get a flourescent of some type on there.


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

I think its 55 gallon, not too sure.. the length of the top is 48"x12" id like to stay low cost, and ditch the cheap dual hoods I have going on, the lighting on it is pretty terrible. id like to go with the flourecsent tubing. I dont have any live plants. but I do like the bluish.white tint.

Any suggestions?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of bulbs are in there now? CFL (compact fluorescent) might work in the hood you have, until you replace it, they are the energy saving bulbs that are sold. Look for about 25 Watts (actual, not equivalent wattage) daylight spectrum.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may have to get dual canopies. I would measure the top areas on each side and get two-piece, hinged glass canopies. Similar to this:
Aquarium Hoods & Canopies: All-Glass Versa-Tops There are other brands, so don't just stop there if they don't make the size in the "All-glass versa-tops" brand.

That will make it very easy for light choice if you wanted to change. Frankly, I think the top you have, and I have had them myself, are just plain ugly.


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> Frankly, I think the top you have, and I have had them myself, are just plain ugly.


i agree  thats why im trying to get good ideas on how to swap my hood out with a nicer looking, better lighting.

Right now im using this cat-pee colored light










but i also have this light strip i got at big lots to make it brighter.









So your suggestions are i should get that allglass lid and put a light fixture ontop of it ?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think you would be much happier with the overall look of your tank if you did. Like I said, it will give you unlimited options for lighting. If you wanted to go a less expensive route you could also put egg-crate on top and the same place the canopies would go.


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks to all the responses
im for sure i need a new lid, mine doesn't sit correctly and im having alot of evaporation. im guessing that i can take that middle divider part out and get a lid like this?








Then add a flourcent canopy lighting ontop? like this


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That would work, just be careful about removing any part of the frame that is supposed to give strength. I can't quite make out how it works on your tank. Is there a brace across the middle?


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

yep its kind of split with a plastic brace? in the middle, ill try to snap a photo


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I wouldn't remove the middle brace. Just get the two separate canopies made for a 55g, if that is your tank size. Removing the bracket can cause you all kinds of other problems you may not want.


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

and you an also see my tank isnt fully closed, because of the filter and the way the lid sits, causing all the waterloss i have.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You will still get water loss no matter which way you go. Your hood, as well as the canopies you posted, have areas in the back to suit to your needs in way of filtration, heaters, etc. They are designed that way. I still say if you cut that brace you potentially pen your self up to other problems. Your choice though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looking at those pics closer, it looks like you have some type of homemade top for you tank. One where they used normal pieces from another size tank and made it work for your size tank.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I would leave the middle brace where it is and have the glass lid split for the two sides but your light canopy/hood could still be one piece. If you decide to remove the brace do some research first, people have done it but it is there to give the tank strength.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My 75g and 2-125g tanks all have the middle brace just like your tank.


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

Believe me. I don't want to cut that brace. Maybe I need two 24" lids and one light canopy? I also think my tank was pieced together. The makeshift lids ate terrible and my two light fixtures look like they came off a ten gallon tank


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Why not use egg crate for office overhead lighting as the hood and suspend a light over the tank? Its not hard to do and looks MUCH better then any hood or canopy does.
Its easier as well as it takes 1 finger to lift the egg crating off and the light isnt in the way at all and makes cleaning alot easier.
I use it on all my tanks and even a strip light can sit on it without harming anything.


----------



## CrispedPenny (Jan 3, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Why not use egg crate for office overhead lighting as the hood and suspend a light over the tank? Its not hard to do and looks MUCH better then any hood or canopy does.
> Its easier as well as it takes 1 finger to lift the egg crating off and the light isnt in the way at all and makes cleaning alot easier.
> I use it on all my tanks and even a strip light can sit on it without harming anything.


Something like this?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

exactly, I was gonna say wait thats mine but saw the powerhead and noticed the live rock but yes that is exactly what I am talking about. With two sheets I was able to do the 210 which has 3 24"x24" openings then my 52g flat back which has two centers and two side (3 braces across the top)

cutting the brace on the top trim is never an option.


----------

